# Joining The Club & Question



## sl93z (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello All,

After thinking I wanted a pop-up I happend to read Oregon Camper's camping web page and, well, we opted to go straight for the real deal. I found a like new 2007 28RSDS at what I think is a good price ($17.5K). I haven't finalized the deal yet, but it looks like everything is in place for it to be delivered from Canada in the next month or two. Thanks to all the folks on this site who helped me make my decision, I feel like I am pretty well informed and I will look like a lot of other Outbackers as I tow it along with my blue suburban, five kids, and one dog (Sparky the yellow lab).

One thing I noticed as I did my research is that most everyone suggests a 3/4 ton TV. I would like to have the extra beef of a 3/4 ton, but alas, I have a 1/2 ton. However, it does have the factory tow package with the 4:10 gearing and the trailer comes with a WD hitch (not sure what brand). Am I going to be able to get around OK with this set-up? My owners manual says I can haul 8,800 lbs but my hitch has a sticker on it saying I can haul 8,000 w/o WD or 12,000 with the WD hitch. I have done the math (i.e. GVW with all passengers, camping gear, tongue weight, etc.) and come in under the limits listed in the owners manual, but I am getting real close to maxing it out. For you folks who tow with a 1/2 ton 5.3L Chevy, how happy are you with your rig's towing performance? If it turns out I have to get a 3/4 ton I may end up having to abort this purchase and get a smaller trailer.

Thanks for your advice,

Ken


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!

Glad your here. I think the price you paid is great. Others will chime in soon about your TT & TV combination. A 3/4 ton is better, but so is a 1 ton.







Glad to see you are checking the towing numbers.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations Ken wow you skipped a step here, you have to buy a pop up first then move up to the trailer, like the rest of us.







I can't say how your tow experience will be with the 1/2 ton but I have the 5.3L in my Tahoe and that is a great engine, lots of power and a cast iron block. I have the 3.64 gears and still could pull a grade with little problem but my trailer is lighter than your trailer. Good luck with the new trailer hope you get it I know you will love it and will be glad you didn't get that pop up


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

congrats & Welcome!!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers. Even though the hitch is rated for 12,000 with WD, you are limited by the owners manual. You should also have an anti sway mechanism. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers - Glad you found us!!









*I don't have a truck yet - but - even though a 1/2 ton with the right gear ratio and towing package might do the trick, I thought it best to go 3/4. If you search around the posts, you should find lots of topics that deal with towing, etc.

Best of Luck with your new Outback!!!

Happy Camping


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome.
Happy Camping!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sl93z said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After thinking I wanted a pop-up I happend to read Oregon Camper's camping web page and, well, we opted to go straight for the real deal. I found a like new 2007 28RSDS at what I think is a good price ($17.5K). I haven't finalized the deal yet, but it looks like everything is in place for it to be delivered from Canada in the next month or two. Thanks to all the folks on this site who helped me make my decision, I feel like I am pretty well informed and I will look like a lot of other Outbackers as I tow it along with my blue suburban, five kids, and one dog (Sparky the yellow lab).
> 
> ...


Ken, a 28RSDS is a great trailer. It is definetly at the upper limits for a 1/2 ton for weight and length. In my experience, I choose to upgrade to a 1 ton after 1 season of towing with the 1/2 ton. There were white knuckle moments that I needed to eliminate before I transitioned from trips of a couple hundred miles each way to a couple thousand miles each way.









Make sure you either get a dual cam or an Equal-i-zer or equivalent hitch. Friction sway bars are not enough for a trailer of that length. Good luck!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Where are you from?


----------



## sl93z (Nov 16, 2008)

Where are you from?








[/quote]

I am in Lewiston, Idaho. Not too far from you


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Having towed a 26RS (lighter than the 28RSDS) with a 1/2 'burb for a few years now, I can tell you that I wish I had the 3/4 ton. Can I tow it with the 1/2 ton, yes. Would it be safer with a 3/4 ton ... maybe on the long steep downhills (brakes). Would it go easier up and over the Bitterroots, yes. Would we have more flexibility on what we can carry as cargo ... yes.

I can tell you that I am seeing some possible early signs of transmission trouble. This is making me think more and more of the 3/4 ton.

Good luck with your decision, and welcome to Outbackers!

Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sl93z said:


> Where are you from?





> I am in Lewiston, Idaho. Not too far from you


There you go - aren't they having a rally out near you? That would be a great way to start!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Where are you from?





> I am in Lewiston, Idaho. Not too far from you


There you go - aren't they having a rally out near you? That would be a great way to start!!!
[/quote]

My sister lives in Lewiston and will be meeting my daughter and I in Spokane this weekend and then also coming here for Turkey Day.

Next time we go to Lewiston, I'll send you pm! I have been dying to go to The Strike and Spare in the Orchards for their Turkey items.









We are doing our Spring Rally 2009 http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23742, please join us!
Camper Andy mentioned one time about doing something up around his area ( Couerdalene) so maybe we should bug him!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BTW- there are some other Outbackers in Lewiston. Can't remember who


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS ON THE PENDING PURCHASE !!!

*Your doing the right thing by asking and running the numbers! Good luck to you and enjoy!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME and good luck!

MaeJae


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome, you're definitely at the right place. There is a wealth of info and great folks on this list.

Best of luck with your purchase.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!!!
You are doing the right thing by crunching the numbers. Info around every corner on this site so good luck finding the info you need.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I had a 1500 3.73 with all the bells and whistles ....

I traded it in for a 6.1L diesel 2008 2500HD with 3.73 and towing package --- (they are giving those things away)

and there is not a day that goes by that I don't wonder why i didn't do it sooner....

Towing is night and day difference ---

Its soooo much better now -- and to tell you the truth -- i often forget that I have a trailer back there ....


----------

